# Phase 1 of my projects. New hatch..



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That was fun.
Hatch prices retail are always expensive.
You need to find a marine surplus store in your area.
See if you can find hatches your size and style for less money.

Isn't the Nautical Fleamarket coming up soon?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks Brett. I will definitely look into that for the next one. It jsut doesn't feel right to have hacthes that don't macth. lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When I lived in West Kendall,
I used to make the ride up and spend the day.
More odd boat stuff than anywhere else.

http://www.daniamarinefleamarket.com/


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I have heard of that and plan to attend the next one.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good. i think we need to start rating how long installations take by beer. This looked to be a four beer job (pic 5).


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

ahhhhhhh... I need bheer........good job on the hatch thingy job!~


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> i think we need to start rating how long installations take by beer.


Ummmm, there may be a problem with that concept,
I'm not sure how many go with which install.
While building the Slipper, I may have lost track...

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, I paid 50 bucks for my hatch the same size here at Marine Express, in east Hialeah. It's right across the street from Porky's. 

Nonetheless, it looks great.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Next to Porky's? lmao! I should've known. Best things are still found in Hialeah. Well, now I know where to buy the next one.

Hey guys, it looked like a 4 beer job but it wasn't. That was the first day. It took me 2 weekends to finish and about 12 beers and 2 cigars! lol.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Next to Porky's? lmao! I should've known. Best things are still found in Hialeah. Well, now I know where to buy the next one.
> 
> Hey guys, it looked like a 4 beer job but it wasn't. That was the first day. It took me 2 weekends to finish and about 12 beers and 2 cigars! lol.



How many black n milds?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

0.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> 0.



So those are just reserved for fishing?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sometimes, just sometimes. lol.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

DANIA BEACH FLEA MARKET, YIPPEEEEE! I can't wait, I love the DBFM!

I'm a once a year marine shopaholic! Although I can't think of anything I need right now, I will think of something!

Oh yeah, nice job on the hatch. Did you ever post pictures of your boat in the bragging section?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

No. I guess a formal introduction would take place in the bragging spot with various pictures of my boat??? will do! lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> DANIA BEACH FLEA MARKET, YIPPEEEEE! I can't wait, I love the DBFM!
> 
> I'm a once a year marine shopaholic! Although I can't think of anything I need right now, I will think of something!
> 
> Oh yeah, nice job on the hatch. Did you ever post pictures of your boat in the bragging section?


I went last year, and thought it was a complete waste of money. After paying 20 dollars to get in (10 for me, and 10 for my girlfriend), I ended up only buying one X-rap for 5 bucks. So I considered it a 25 dollar X-Rap. Although, there was a tent set up outside of the "flea market" that had tons of Marlins and Dolphins gear along with other gear from the "Orange Bowl" and what not. I ended up picking up a Marlins jersey for $20, and a bunch of Marlins T-Shirts for $5 each. I spent about $100 on Marlins gear. lol


----------

